# Chicken raw food, Only?



## LJP

Hello,
would like any expert advice on Chicken raw food, Only.

We just move all our Labradors from dry to raw food. ( big adventure as we have many, but we beliave was the right thing to do)
Actualy we give minced chicken carcasse meat, they love it, but they become fat, very fast, in 2 or 3 weeks. Is chicken carcasse too fat?
The coat is not in top condition, after 3 weeks, was better with dry food, we even have 2 dogs with hot spots.
Probably we need to have a better balanced food, but i would prefer to do it with supplements to keep it easy and feed all at the same time.
I was thinking on Salmon Oil like "Grizzly" and a complet suplement like "anima strath".

Any recomendations or diferent opinions are welcome
Thanks a lot
LJP


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Chicken only is absolutely not enough. You start the raw transition off with chicken for a week or two, whole cuts like quarters, then move on to turkey, pork beef etc... also adding in organs like liver, kidney etc.. The whole point of feeding all the variety you can is achieve nutritional balance. You won't get that and will have nutritional deficiencies in time. 

Ground meats are also not ideal, as you will be missing the dental benefits that come from chewing whole edible bones and chewing larger chunks of meat. Some ground is fine, but not the whole diet.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

On the getting fat note, you might just be feeding too much for your dogs. I know most dogs tend to lose weight or lean out after the transition. 

I 100% agree with Jenny. You can absolutely NOT feed a dog only one meat as that is not a nutritionally complete diet. You need a minimum of at least four different proteins (chicken, turkey, pork, and beef are the standard) to achieve a balanced diet. If you continue solely feeding chicken for a long period of time you will incur damage to your dogs. NO amount of supplementation can replace a varied diet.

Also, no two dogs are the same. If you are dedicated to feeding raw you will have to come to terms with the fact that you will have to cater to each dog to some level. They will not react to the same proteins, same amounts, same anything in the exact same manner.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

OldGnarlHead said:


> On the getting fat note, you might just be feeding too much for your dogs. I know most dogs tend to lose weight or lean out after the transition.
> 
> I 100% agree with Jenny. You can absolutely NOT feed a dog only one meat as that is not a nutritionally complete diet. You need a minimum of at least four different proteins (chicken, turkey, pork, and beef are the standard) to achieve a balanced diet. If you continue solely feeding chicken for a long period of time you will incur damage to your dogs. NO amount of supplementation can replace a varied diet.
> 
> Also, no two dogs are the same. If you are dedicated to feeding raw you will have to come to terms with the fact that you will have to cater to each dog to some level. They will not react to the same proteins, same amounts, same anything in the exact same manner.


Well said Kells! You've come come along way dear!


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Awe makin' me blush 

It's a serious thing, though. Raw feeding sometimes gets a bad rep and it's usually from people not being fully informed.


----------



## LJP

Thanks a lot to all,
The best i can say is that i like to learn with experts , and i learn fast...
So... I change my tipical order of, minced only chicken carcasse meat to minced turkey, chicken and quail carcasse meat, all mixed.
I also order a few boxes of Sardines and i plan to give only sardines one time per week.
Also reducing the quantity.
I hope it´s going better... 
What advices or comments would you give more, 
Thanks
LJP


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Well, they are still ground, which was mentioned above as not ideal to feed all the time.

Red meats are the most nutritious, so as many of those as possible should be added.

You are going to need to add organ at some point. Those are essential, or don't feed raw.

You really do need to do it right, or you will eventually have nutritional deficiencies going on. Whole chunks of meat(as much red as you can), some bone and some organ. Feeding raw correctly is very important. When fed correctly it is the perfect species appropriate diet. But when fed incorrectly it can be detrimental. If you feed what you have its fine, but add more whole cuts and red meats, edible bones and add organs like liver after a couple of weeks.


----------

